# track cleaning cars



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

My tracks need a good cleaning and I have lots of places I can't get to with alcohol + cloth. There appear to be several choices in track cleaning cars. I would appreciate any and all opinions from experience as to the best car/method to use. Thanks!


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

I love the home made one that "Shay" made on here with a piece of masonite. I made one myself & it works great!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Big4fan said:


> I love the home made one that "Shay" made on here with a piece of masonite. I made one myself & it works great!


Wouldn't happen to have a link to that would you?


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

broox said:


> Wouldn't happen to have a link to that would you?


Shay's was HO I made mine in N scale.

Here's the link.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7709&highlight=masonite


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

sweet, cheers!

Edit:
I think my old man has some of this stuff in the shed. winner.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I did the same thing for my HO. Some model shops have the kit to convert a box car to drag the masonite.


----------

